# 8-27-2006 1st trip to the range



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

I got my P99c A/S a weekand 3 days ago, I FINALLY got to the range and am rather pleased with the results. As soon as I get a nice sunny day, I will post pics of my targets. Aside from the occasional flyer round as a result of not being ready to pull the trigger, I am pretty pleased with the result. A VERY good gun for being a compact and certainly confidence inspiring should it ever be called upon to do the unthinkable.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pictures, pictures, and more pictures. This tread is useless without Pictures.


----------

